# gentoo als server

## Ejunkie

hoi mensen,

ik ben bezig met een server voor een computer club, mij oog viel eerst op debian omdat daar de vorige server ook op gebaseerd was, maar aangezien ik gentoo toch lekkerder vond werken heb ik hier voor gekozen nu vraag ik me af is deze keus wel goed.

heb geen problemen mee om dingen handmatig te configureren dus das geen punt.

het punt is meer, het moet stabiel zijn nou ligt dat meer aan de gene die de boel instelt  :Razz:  maar ook geheugen efficient...

ben ook nog niet helemaal uit hoe de configuratie er uit komt te zien.

maar dit is het idee ongeveer:

openldap te draaien als gebruiker database

samba voor het windows gedeelte (helaas)

samba en ldap wel met de nodige beveileging ssl en waarschijnlijk kerberos...

nfs of iets vergelijkbaars misschien openafs alleen weet niet of de wel de moeite waard is...

apache, php, misschien perl en phyton er bij, pgsql of mysql of bijde  :Razz:  voor web dev

en dan nog iets als mail systeem... kan postfix zijn aangezien er eigenlijk alleen maar verstuurd hoeft te worden. en dan beveiligd zo dat de leden alleen kunnen sturen via hun gebruikersnaam@domain.bla

ssh remote inloggen en leden de mogelijkheid geven bij hun bestanden te komen

en dan bind en dhcpd voor dns en dhcp, al heb ik niet echt ervaring met bind, maar wil ik het wel graag leren...

voor internet als firewall komt shorewall en squid als proxy met de nodige filters tegen ad's en zo

mede de reden dat er openldap gebruikt gaat worden is om een soort ad emulatie te maken

wat we de leden willen aanbieden is een omgeving waar ze zowel met linux als met windows kunnen aanmelden en kunnen programeren in verschillende talen en hun gegevens op een centrale plek op kunnen slaan. en de mogelijkheid hun gegevens op afstand te benaderen.

nu vraag ik me af is dit beter te doen onder debian dan onder gentoo ?

weet nog iemand leuke aanvulling op de services ?

graag wil ik ook weten wat de ervaring is met gentoo als server

met vriendelijke groet,

Tim

----------

## koenderoo

Dag Tim,

Als Gentoo-supporter kun je natuurlijk niets anders roepen dan: Go for Gentoo!

Maar ook als je het wat serieuzer bekijkt  :Very Happy:  dan kom je denk ik wel tot dezelfde conclusie. 

Ik proef uit je verhaal dat je geen newbie bent op Linux gebied. Je kent je programma's in elk geval en weet waar ze voor dienen en dat is al heel wat tegenwoordig. Gentoo is voor wat je wil (geheugen-efficiency) prima. Je bepaald namelijk zelf wat er wel en wat er niet op komt. Je maakt je systeem dus altijd zo licht als mogelijk. Portage zorgt ondertussen wel voor de dependencies en de updates. AFAIK zijn alle programma's die je noemde verkrijgbaar onder portage.

Ik kan je alleen maar adviseren om met Gentoo te starten. Installeer deze in eerste instantie zo kaal mogelijk zodat je net alle benodigde onderdelen aan de praat hebt (HD's, netwerk, evt. GUI) en installeer dan openldap, samba etc. 

Je zegt dat je geen probleem hebt met handmatig dingen instellen? Mooi! dat zul je ook wel moeten namelijk  :Smile:  Tenzij je hulpprogramma's gebruikt natuurlijk.

Voor vragen kun je uiteraard weer hier terecht!

Succes!

----------

## liber!

Voor kritieke servers zou ik geen gentoo maar debian gebruiken. 

Veel langere test cycle (zeer handig), maar langs de andere kant veel latere releases (iets minder goed).

----------

## MorningGlory

 *liber! wrote:*   

> Voor kritieke servers zou ik geen gentoo maar debian gebruiken. 
> 
> Veel langere test cycle (zeer handig), maar langs de andere kant veel latere releases (iets minder goed).

 Mja dan praat je over debian-stable. En dat is voor echt mission critical systemen aan te raden.

Maar voor een normalere server voor zijn club bijvoorbeeld is Gentoo stable prima geschikt imo. Hij draait geen bank  :Wink: 

----------

## coax

Mja, ik moet liber! toch wel gelijk geven dat Debian toch wel net iets stabieler is dan gentoo.

En ik blijf het geil vinden dat ge heel uw productie systeem security upgrades kunt geven zonder dat de gebruiker dan ook maar iets werkt...

Bij Gentoo durft dat wel eens uw systeem stuk maken.  :Smile: 

Gentoo leert u veel meer, en geeft u ook - naar mijn gevoel dan toch - meer controle over uw systeem, maar ge hebt er meer werk mee. Niet alleen om het op te zetten, maar ook om het te onderhouden. Emerge -u en etc-update zijn wel toffe tools, maar wanneer er op een drukke dag een security alert is, ben ik toch blij om apt-get upgrade te kunnen doen en 100% zeker te zijn dat het dan ook gaat blijven werken...

pas op: ik draai ook gentoo thuis en voor niet-professionele doeleinden zene  :Wink: 

----------

## coax

En openldap kan ik u tenzeerste aanraden, btw.  :Smile: 

----------

## MorningGlory

Ik geef liber! ook geen ongelijk. Zeg alleen dat debian-stable echt heel erg rotsvast is maar dat je dan wel vaak met verouderde pakketten werkt. Niet dat erg hoeft is, maar het kan een reden zijn.

----------

## liber!

 *MorningGlory wrote:*   

> Ik geef liber! ook geen ongelijk. Zeg alleen dat debian-stable echt heel erg rotsvast is maar dat je dan wel vaak met verouderde pakketten werkt. Niet dat erg hoeft is, maar het kan een reden zijn.

 

Ik werk voor servers meestal met debian stable in combinatie met goed geteste backports (waarvan ik er sommige zelf maak). Aventoe zijn er ook op debian stable wel problemen hoor. (zie maar eens naar openssl & apache die ineens niet meer start, wegens te veel open files).

Gentoo is langs de andere kant wel bijna een noodzakelijke stap om je linux systeem echt goed te leren kennen. Maar dat doe je niet op een productie server.

----------

## koenderoo

Ben benieuwd wat Ejunkie/Tim hier nu zelf allemaal van vind. Heb hem al een tijdje niet meer gehoord...

----------

